# TFA COPA AMERICANA



## Toe poke (Jul 20, 2018)

Manchester United and Xolos ..     This tournament looks to have serious opportunities for some futbal.... any thoughts ?


----------



## jpeter (Jul 20, 2018)

Couple fearured teams in u13 from those clubs but beyond that this one not drawing all that well:   looks like a interclub tourney in some of the brackets
https://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=63462

Newer tournaments in July have a lot of competition and other than u13 this doesn't look serious just yet, might take a fewer more years to bulid up and get more non tfa teams especially the older ones.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Jul 23, 2018)

TFA beat Man U academy.
Guess USA does have something right at least in the young ages. Or at least one team does


----------



## Gray Balz (Jul 24, 2018)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> TFA beat Man U academy.
> Guess USA does have something right at least in the young ages. Or at least one team does


How did they do against Xolos?


----------



## Gray Balz (Jul 24, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> How did they do against Xolos?


How did they to against the Strikers?


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Jul 24, 2018)

Gray Balz said:


> How did they do against Xolos?


Man U didn't play Xolos. Strikers tied them. But my point was US has talent to hang with other countries


----------



## seuss (Jul 25, 2018)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Man U didn't play Xolos. Strikers tied them. But my point was US has talent to hang with other countries


Nothing new, not a sign of what’s coming in the near future.  At these young ages, there are Socal teams that have been beating European teams for a while. Then they go into the teen years and leave us in the dust with all of our nonsense.


----------



## jpeter (Jul 25, 2018)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Man U didn't play Xolos. Strikers tied them. But my point was US has talent to hang with other countries


You do realize MU didn't send but one team and put together a Dev team for this on.   First teams are playing in other higher profile Euporean tournament this week.

Don't get to exicited about the names either,  when there u15+ you will see the differences when you play a real international tournament like Dallas Cup.  Xolos in man City cup did ok u15+ but I don't recall them in even making the playoffs this year


----------



## True love (Jul 26, 2018)

SuperCupNI semi final Manchester United vs Co Armagh live


https://www.bbc.com/sport/live/football/44859319


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Jul 26, 2018)

We had some decent showings at MIC against first teams for Europe I believe.......TFA lost to Sevilla 2-1 and believe that was their first team. Man U was also in that tourney although I don't know which team it was.....


----------



## True love (Jul 27, 2018)

Watch: Super Cup NI finals - Manchester United U15 vs Co Antrim


https://www.bbc.com/sport/live/football/44980743


----------



## True love (Jul 27, 2018)

Official SuperCupNI ( formerly NI Milk Cup) one of the world's best youth football tournaments, has finally come to an end today, and also congrats to Strikers FC I thinks do pretty well at the tournament, loss in penalty kick in the SuperCupNI bowl final this morning to last year semifinalist Club NI 4-2. 



FRIDAY 27th JULY 2018 Game Results


SUPERCUPNI BOWL FINAL. Club NI 0 v 0 Strikers fc USA (Club NI Win 4-2 On Penalty 


SUPERCUPNI Bowl 3rd/4th PLAYOFF GPS 4 v O Colina



SUPERCUPNI SALVER FINAL. Ranger 2 v 2 Leeds United (Ranger Win 4 v 3 On Penalty


SUPERCUPNI SALVER 3rd/4th PLAYOFF North Dublin 3 v 0 Co Fermanagh



SUPERCUPNI VASE FINAL. Plymouth Argyle 2v2 Chivas. (Plymouth Win 6-5 On Penalty


SUPERCUPNI VASE 3rd/4th PLAYOFF Charlton Athletic 0 v 3 Co Down



SUPERCUPNI GLOBE FINAL. Co TYRONE 1v1 Co L'derry (Co Tyrone win 4-3 On Penalty



SUPERCUPNI GLOBE 3rd/4th PLAYOFF Cherry Orchard 1-0 Dundalk SL



SUPERCUPNI CUP 3rd/4th PLAYOFF Southampton 1 v 4 Co Armagh


SUPERCUPNI CUP FINAL Co Antrim 1-1 Manchester United (Co Antrim Win 5-4 ON PENALTY


----------



## True love (Jul 28, 2018)

What a goal

https://instagram.com/p/BlltyQVA2rx/


----------

